

Google’s Android Is ‘the Next Windows,’ Volpi Says - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-02-14/google-s-android-is-the-next-windows-volpi-says.html

======
erickhill
To be clear, according to the article the analogy is a compliment.

